# Tears for Gears



## roastchicken (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a log of a cycle i started yesterday. 

It is really for those interested in the compounds and the set-up that i'm using. If someone wants to comment on my cycle OK ,questions are welcome too.

So this is my programme

Main Compounds

WEEK 1 
¬ Test suspension 100mg (2ml) each day Mon/Tues/Weds/Thurs 
¬ Test Prop 200mg (2ml) Friday/Sunday
¬ Tren Ace 105mg (1.4ml) EOD

WEEK 2-10 
¬ Test Prop 200mg (2ml) EOD
¬ Tren Ace 105mg (1.4ml) EOD

Ancillaries

WEEK 1-10 
¬ HCG 250iu 2xweek (mon/thurs)
¬ Aromasin 12.5mg (0.5ml) ED
¬ Pramipexole 0.25mg (0.25ml) ED

PCT

WEEK 10 -14
¬ Clomid 150/100/100/50
¬ Aromasin 12.5mg (0.5ml) ED
¬ Pramipexole 0.25mg (0.25ml) ED

TOTALS

¬ Test Prop 700mg/week
¬ Tren Ace 367.5mg/week

¬ just over 1 Gram/week combined


This is an injectable only cycle using mainly British Dragon Test Prop and Tren Ace. In week 1 i will be using Test suspension from Pharma Generics and Testovis Test Prop from SIT. I am using Research Stop's liquid Aromasin (exemastene), Pramipexole and Clomid. My HCG is Organon Pregnyl.

I'm rotating injection sites between quads and glutes and i'm using 1.25" 23g pins with 2ml barrels for the oils and slin pins for the rest, all my liquids are administered orally .

I am 6'3' and 10.2% @ 195lbs i will most likely post 1xweek with reviews of products and feedback on what i'm feeling.

ROAST


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you using the suspension twice a day or just once?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 6, 2010)

Just once a day because i only have 4 amps, its fucking good stuff and it saves me shooting prop a couple of times


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

4 days in . 

I've injected 100mg suspension every day for the last 4 days only worked out twice tho but getting some mean sweats on in the gym.i would recommend suspension as a mean kicker to any cycle. Angry dreams last night so respect the the trenbolone. Appetite has also gone crazy. 

R


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2010)

looks good Roast . . not pinning your delts?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

its a pain in the ass (lol~) pinning delts or upper body anywhere really. IF i pinned my upper i would probably do triceps due to them being a bit more substantial.

R


----------



## ROID (Jul 8, 2010)

is your suspension in oil or water ?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

Its a water based injectable ,THIS:

Testosterone Suspension (GP)
General information:Manufacturer: Generics Pharma
Substance: Testosterone Suspension 
Pack: 2 ml amp (100 mg/ml)

Formula: C27 H40 O3 
Molecular Weight: 412.6112 
Molecular Weight:v 288.429 
Formula: C19 H28 O2 
Melting Point: 155  
Effective Dose: 350-1000mg/week
Active life:+/-1 day 
Detection Time: +/-1day 
Anabolic/Androgenic ratio: 100/100. 

Testosterone Suspension is an injectable hormone in a water base that was developed and used for decades and is actually the first anabolic, androgenic steroid used.

ROAST


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

This, However in the drug profile in the post above it states that the amps contain 2ml @100mg/ml BUT it actually is 100mg/amp/2ml


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

i love susp. its my favorite and oral is drol.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

How painful are those injections?  I've been told that of all AAS those are the worst???


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

Not the worst i've ever had . Winstrol depot in my delts = the worst injection pain ever

Actually The tren is more painful which means either the tren is bad or the susp is very good, i'm more inclined to say that the suspension is of high quality though Another factor to take into account is that the suspension is 2ml/injection so thee is quite a bit of dilutant, having said that one of the first shots i did in my quad i had trouble with lol ,when i stuck myself i couldn't push down the plunger on the barrel because a fucking fleck of test was jammed in the pin so i had to take the damn thing out draw back and replace the needle. There be some rocks floating in around that particular amp i reckon!

The injection sites are really clean with the suspension ,no redness ,swelling ,no bruising just a little tender. The tren has proven a little problematic as its been leaving a small bruise behind every time i pin but aside from that excellent gear.

Tomoro is my first day of Prop@200mg/eod 

ROAST


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Not the worst i've ever had . Winstrol depot in my delts = the worst injection pain ever
> 
> Actually The tren is more painful which means either the tren is bad or the susp is very good, i'm more inclined to say that the suspension is of high quality though Another factor to take into account is that the suspension is 2ml/injection so thee is quite a bit of dilutant, having said that one of the first shots i did in my quad i had trouble with lol ,when i stuck myself i couldn't push down the plunger on the barrel because a fucking fleck of test was jammed in the pin so i had to take the damn thing out draw back and replace the needle. There be some rocks floating in around that particular amp i reckon!
> 
> ...


 
Try using a slin pin for the tren, if I'm reading this correctly you are using less than 1 cc EOD?  Just draw up how you normally do and then take a 1cc slin pin pull the plunger out, inject the gear into the tube, carefully put the plunger back in (just a little bit, as putting it in any more will cause it to shoot out of the pin) flip it upside down and then push the gear to the tip of the pin.  

It takes a little bit of time to inject this way but the injections are totally painless, leave less chance for scar tissue build up and over time your body will thank you because you don't feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

My tren is dosed @75mg/ml and my dose is 105mg/EOD so i'm pinning 1.4ml  of oil at a time. 

i originally wanted tren@100mg/ml but my source could only come through with 75mg/ml so you know you have to adapt and 1.4ml was the closest i could get to 100mg without getting silly + i didn't want to just pn 2ml and suddenly be at 150mg/EOD !

roast


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Try using a slin pin for the tren, if I'm reading this correctly you are using less than 1 cc EOD? Just draw up how you normally do and then take a 1cc slin pin pull the plunger out, inject the gear into the tube, carefully put the plunger back in (just a little bit, as putting it in any more will cause it to shoot out of the pin) flip it upside down and then push the gear to the tip of the pin.
> 
> It takes a little bit of time to inject this way but the injections are totally painless, leave less chance for scar tissue build up and over time your body will thank you because you don't feel like a pin cushion.


 
Nice one , this is a good alternative but isn't the oil a bit on the thick side to use a slin pin? + my slin pins are only 1cc

Yes, it takes a little muscle to push it through but once you've tried it, you'll never go back.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

This was my diet today - typical, if anything a bit high on the carbs

4 poached eggs - 5g fish oils
200g chicken breast grilled - 250g mixed veg steamed
100g raw cashew nuts - 200g blueberries
2 scoops whey protein 50g P
half roast chicken - 300g steamed cabbage/leeks
2 tins of tuna steak 260g - 200g sugar snap peas
250g Chicken breast grilled - 250g mixed veg steamed - 5g fish oils
300 g cottage cheese - 50g mixed nuts and seeds


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Nice one , this is a good alternative but isn't the oil a bit on the thick side to use a slin pin? + my slin pins are only 1cc


 

Yes, it takes a little muscle to push it through but once you've tried it, you'll never go back.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2010)

you talking about 29 guage slins? JFC!


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 10, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Not the worst i've ever had . Winstrol depot in my delts = the worst injection pain ever
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]I'll totaly agree with this statement.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 14, 2010)

So, Day 10 

I have done my week or so of suspension which is some mad shit btw, now i'm into the prop and i've done three lots of 200mg shots and boy are they a bitch, i 've got one killer dead leg as we speak and i'm going to pin glutes for a while to let my quads recover.

Gained 3kg/6.6lbs already and looking 'bigger and leaner' according to one gym user i trained with t'other day. I have put an extra 4-5 reps on most lifts and increased weight by up to 5kg/11lbs in some lifts. I am doing an upper/lower split eod right now and usually i'm fucked by the time i 've done 4 exercises for push/pull but the other day i was flying and got through my 4 easy and did some isolation for arms and got some nice painful pumps.

ROAST


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> So, Day 10
> 
> I have done my week or so of suspension which is some mad shit btw,
> 
> ...


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> roastchicken said:
> 
> 
> > So, Day 10
> ...


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 18, 2010)

End of week 2

Day 1   195lbs/88.5kgs @ 10.2%bf
Day 14  209lbs/95.1kg ,I haven't had my bf taken but my arms and shoulders are considerably more vascular but i am feeling a little gut bloat. nothing the ai shouldn't remedy i guess.

It's strange i haven't experienced any bad sides as of yet (touch wood) .No night sweats ,no anxiety, no mood swings. As i write this i am a bit hot and prickly to touch which is something i have noticed in the evenings in the last few days. The lack of sides caused me to doubt initially after a week or so but the weight gain is undeniable and apart from the gut bloat my composition is improving (TREN!)

As far as training goes the numbers are going up (pullups just got a lot tougher lol) but i am not getting that beasted feeling off of straight sets right now, its not until i get my heavier sets done and i start having fun with some intensity techniques that i really get that juiced feeling. 

thinking of bumping tren to 150mg EOD ?
will update in a week or maybe 2 
ROAST


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 21, 2010)

Face bloat (look like i'm wearing blusher)  BAD NIGHT SWEATS. The sides have rolled in ,a bit delayed but making up for lost time.
PB squat !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

roast, stick to the metrics system mate, let those limey cunts break out the calculators if they need a conversion


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 21, 2010)

They can use calculators ?  Toooo much credit Capt'n...


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 21, 2010)

I lol when i saw my post #23 and then 3 days later...forgot to touch that wood.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 21, 2010)

youre starting PCT the last day of your cycle...??


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm starting PCT when the ester clears  3-4 days after last shot


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 21, 2010)

your bodily test will still be elevated above baseline for 1-2 weeks even with the prop ester... i suggest you reconsider your PCT and maybe do more research if you believe the effects of a test prop cycle will be out of your body in 4 days


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 21, 2010)

Everybody i've ever spoken too regarding PCT on this subject has stated a minimum time of 3 days and a maximum of 7 for beginning PCT when short acting esters are used.

If you could find some sort of medical publication or at least some research to back up your claims, otherwise ol'anecdotal evidence and past experience will have to do bud. If you do produce something i take my hat off to you and concede the point, after all it would then be good advice.

You linked with GenXXL somehow? Your buddy suggested this in a thread yesterday..


irish_2003 said:


> i'd recommend adding test prop wks 1-8 and then *2 days after last inject *doing nolvadex only pct wk 1-40mg/day, wk2-30mg/day, wks 3 and 4-20mg/day


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shit, I forgot you know everything.


Forgive me.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 22, 2010)

Sarcasm not your strong point Mike?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 25, 2010)

3 weeks in , feeling pretty flushed right now. Mad swole in the gym too.

I hit 97kg/213lbs last night, gonna get bf taken tomoro i think that should put some perspective on gains so far.

Sides are running wild , sweating all night, waking up at odd hours and feeling a bit gyno prone last few days so I increased my aromasin to 25mg ED ,this seems to have done the trick. On a side note the first day i increased the ai i also increased my prami to .5 ,DO NOT FUCK WITH PRAMI, subsequently i will be staying at .25 from now on.

Got my Pfp250 x4 vials. i'm thinking about running it at 1ml ED for the last 4-5 weeks of my cycle ,this will mean 700mg prop / 525mg tren A / 525mg Mast per week. Anyone got experience with masteron? is there any point in just running it for a month or so ,it'll only be at 525mg/week~?

ROAST


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

what sort of prami sides were you getting RC?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 25, 2010)

Its hard to put my finger on exactly what i was feeling because i'm taking quite a few compounds which are all capable of doing some fucked up shit to you but nauseous is how i'd describe the last couple of days.

might have a before and so far photo later


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

which one? you and the goat?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

'Escutcheon' is an interesting term  . . . all I get is Shield


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 'Escutcheon' is an interesting term  . . . all I get is Shield



Lift up the tail. The area below the vulva, where the udder meets the vulva area. The higher the better. And hopefully instead of seeing a tight upside down V in this area you see lots of width, a big powerfully wide upside down U meaning she has width and heighth in the escutcheon.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 25, 2010)

2.5 weeks in shot


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2010)

looking jerked RC


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 31, 2010)

Coming towards end of week 4 and i'm considering running Pfp250 @ 2ml eod for 8weeks .this means extending my cycle by a couple of weeks ,increasing tren a to 150mg eod and using masteron @150mg eod . anyone see any issues with doing this ? 

i have 6 vials now which is enough for about 8 weeks but i will never run a cycle that short so i'm thinking i'll just tack it on to what i'm doing now ,afterall i'm using 2 out of 3 compounds in pfp250 so really its just adding mast.

R


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

you look great roast, very impressive, your chest is massive for the time you have in. your really cut good too. great work roast.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 1, 2010)

Pfp250 is smooth gear friends . Its a bit of a relief to cut down on the amount of oil i was pinning even if its just small decrease, Doing my second shot tomoro...

100kg/225lbs on the scale tonite.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 12, 2010)

Into week 6 and i've had 6 shots of pfp250, goota say my first impression was that this was smooth stuff but the last 4 shots i've had have near crippled me. I cold barely drive after glute shots let alone walk after quad shots. 

My sides have been noticeably less after switching brands, i haven't experienced much bloat and my face is lookin normal as opposed to looking like a beetroot and i've dried out a lot, i wud put up a pic but i'm having tech problems, all you need to know is i'm 30 lbs heavier with little change in body composition

currently using 25mgs of Aromasin ED and 0.75ml of Prami 

half way ,6 weeks left

ROAST


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking really good roast, what size pins did you use for the susp at the start?
you probably wrote it down but i couldnt see it, although i was looking at my calculator as from the uk...lol.
Well done buddy.


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 12, 2010)

man im glad your like your blend bro. that pic looks like your making some good lean gains!! keepw orking hard


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 13, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Looking really good roast, what size pins did you use for the susp at the start?
> you probably wrote it down but i couldnt see it, although i was looking at my calculator as from the uk...lol.
> Well done buddy.



I think i used 22g 1.25" , i was originally gonna just use the same slin pins i was using for HCG but the susp ended up being 2ml so i had to use bigger barrels. Suspension is IMHO the dogs bollocks ,its just a bit time consuming pinning ED especially when your stacking with other compounds. I would definitely be interested running it for an extended period like 3-4 weeks whilst a long ester test like enth kicked in. 

Martialartsman you thinking of using suspension?

R


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 13, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> man im glad your like your blend bro. that pic looks like your making some good lean gains!! keepw orking hard



Cheers DW !

Hopefully gettin my bf% read soon so i can see whats going on gains wise but generally more vascular and hard. I have to say the masteron is a stroke of genius it just compliments the other two compounds perfectly, it seems to just really control some of the more unwanted sides whilst giving an improved body composition.

Will get a halfway pic up real soon


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 10ml vial and ive been thinking of using it with my cycle im on but wasnt sure when to slip it in as i already started it, was thinking of using it as you did on my next cycle but it goes out of date in october so not sure... Any ideas?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 13, 2010)

You could finish your cycle with it . What are you using? a long ester like enth you would leave like 14 days before starting PCT, so why not pin the suspension ED during the last 2 weeks of your cycle instead of 2x weekly shots of enth. Then you could start your PCT sooner and get on your next cycle sooner. This probably doesn't match up perfectly but other members can help you with the exact half lives of whatever you're using so you can keep even blood levels .

R


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm a little behind with my pics here, about a week exactly. I'm now 6 weeks in half way thrugh cycle.

This is a shot at end of week 5, 35 days in 

At this point i've gained 14kg or just over 30lbs, i had been shootin the PFP250 for only 7 days.

R


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 15, 2010)

will be following along good job thus far !


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 18, 2010)

Weight seems to be reaching a plateau, happy with gains so far and i have a feeling that my composition will improve so i guess if it does improve and i sit at the same weight then that would be the great lean muscle mass gain!

Strength is right up , i've been focusing on bi-acromial bench press on a 41X0 tempo for the last training cycle and i have seen a 10 kg jump 2.5kg workout to workout for the last 4 sessions.

Sides are under control for now and mast is definetely hardening everything up , quads feel rock solid all the time feels great, every steps like a good rep right now. 

Got a bit of mass under the nips , but not so worried about it because i usually get a flare up around now most cycles and this subsides after pct ,i'm feeling no itchyness just a bit puffy. Aromasin at 25mg and prami at .75 lookin to go to 1 soon just playing it out right now to gauge effects. 

R


----------



## goldsgymdude (Aug 26, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Into week 6 and i've had 6 shots of pfp250, goota say my first impression was that this was smooth stuff but the last 4 shots i've had have near crippled me. I cold barely drive after glute shots let alone walk after quad shots.
> 
> My sides have been noticeably less after switching brands, i haven't experienced much bloat and my face is lookin normal as opposed to looking like a beetroot and i've dried out a lot, i wud put up a pic but i'm having tech problems, all you need to know is i'm 30 lbs heavier with little change in body composition
> 
> ...


 
Could it be the Testp causing the discomfort?  Last cycle I used Sus 250, and
day after pinning, I could barely bend over LOL


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^Weeeelllll i'm using 2 propionate esters; Test and Masteron so pain is inevitable, but it has got a lot better ,i've found my sweet spot on both quads now so i'm just switiching sides.

------------------------
Feeling fucking awesome - arms are hard and veiny relaxed, just got to look at some iron to get pump right now. I have been eating like a man possesed by rosie o'donnell but my weight has pretty much stalled at 100kgs/225lbs, i am getting leaner by the day and i'm convinced the tren is the culprit. THIS STUFF ROCKS MY WORLD...

Got some Winny Depot i'm going to add in on Monday, just for the crack really doubt it will really have a massive effect - i will be pinning 50mg EOD on top of my PFP250 , its water based so i will probably just slin pin it somewhere upperbody, should take me over 2g total per week for the last few weeks

Increased HCG to 500iu 2xweek thanks to Heavyiron for enlightening us all , i know its not EOD but its got to be as good as.

Roast


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been at 1mg/1ml of prami for the last week or so and for anybody interested it is well worth persevering through the sides for a few days. I've found that as long as your smart and dose approx 2hrs before bed then sleep isn't affected.

Its hard to put my finger on any particular effects of prami but their is a noticeable difference in general wellbeing whilst on-cycle ,i think its helped with my aggression especially.

R


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 28, 2010)

So i got my Desma pharma (zambon) human grade winny depot today. I'm gonna start shooting it at 50mgs tomoro with my pfp250 right up until the END...Bring on the the DHT..






R


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 30, 2010)

8 weeks in


----------



## goldsgymdude (Aug 30, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> 8 weeks in


 
Looking real good bro....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

jfc lookin' jerked RC . .  got any wheels n' lats?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 31, 2010)

Might get my wheels out just for you capt'n - can i see your 'roger the cabin boy' tatoo?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

werd~! It's a deal!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 2, 2010)

Got some Lats - but its hard taking these pics on my lonesome..

can't get a good shot o the wheels..for now.

R


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 2, 2010)

Checkin in - libido is feeling a bit fucked up right now /allover the fucking place actually. 

I think the prolonged tren use might be catching up or maybe the high dose of aromasin is inhibiting a bit to much estro and is fucking with my sex drive.

Gains are still coming ,pb today for close grip bench - in fact i'm now repping out cg bench what i was conventionally benching pre cycle. Only complaint is i'm experiencing a bit of bicep tendon discomfort , i've switched to thick grip chinups and it is absolutely recking my forearms as the pump is unbelievable-add in tempo for reps and my grip and biceps are fried after series 1. 

Carbs are still minimal and Protein is up around 350-400g/day.

short shorts and a pair of ironworks coming to a thread near you real soon!!

RRRRROAST


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 2, 2010)

For anyone interested in what training I do atm I follow a upper/lower split, usually working two days on one day off. 

I focus on two main lifts for upper body using a standard 5x5 protocol, I follow strict form and count tempo on each rep. A rep is only a rep if completed using perfect form and correct tempo. I then choose two accesory movements and wrk within a standard hypertrophy rep range.

For lower body I am using the Advanced GVT method, I used this as a progresion from standard GVT where I completed 6 10x10 workouts. Advanced GVT calls for perfoming 10x5 in the first WO then 10x4 in the following WO and then 10x3. The cycle is then repeated however WO4 uses the load used in WO2 and so forth. I think this is a great form of periodisation and really works well coming off the ultra high volume original GVT.

A typical upper/lower might look like this - 

Day 1 Upper

A1. Bi-Acromial Bench Press (cg) /5 reps, 5 sets, 41X0 Tempo, 90s RI
A2. Thick Grip Neutral Chin-ups /5 reps, 5 sets, 30X2 Tempo, 90s RI

B1. Single Arm DB Row /6-8 reps, 3 sets, 30X2 Tempo, 60s RI
B2. Parallel Bar Dips /6-8 reps, 3 sets, 41X0 Tempo, 60s RI

Day 2 Lower

A1. Olympic Back Squats /10 sets, 5 reps, 41X0 Tempo, 90s RI
A2. Lying Leg Curl /10 sets, 5 reps, 40X1, 90s RI

B.   Olympic Back Squats /1 set, 25 reps, 2020 Tempo

C1. Cable Front Step-up /3 sets, 15-20 reps, 1010 Tempo, 10s RI
C2. DB Cyclist Squat (Heels Elevated) /3 sets, 15-20 reps, 1010 Tempo, 60s RI 





Hope this interested somebody!

R


----------



## coolazice (Sep 2, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> 8 weeks in


 
Amazing progress!!!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 3, 2010)

goldsgymdude said:


> Looking real good bro....





TheCapt'n said:


> jfc lookin' jerked RC . .  got any wheels n' lats?





newbie2bb said:


> will be following along good job thus far !





Doublewide said:


> man im glad your like your blend bro. that pic looks like your making some good lean gains!! keep working hard





martialartsman said:


> Looking really good roast. Well done buddy.





unclem said:


> you look great roast, very impressive. great work roast.





coolazice said:


> Amazing progress!!!



Thanks to everyone who has given me a shout up in here still got another 3.5 weeks now and i'm getting my second wind! keep checkin in guys. 

ROAST


----------



## coolazice (Sep 3, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Thanks to everyone who has given me a shout up in here still got another 3.5 weeks now and i'm getting my second wind! keep checkin in guys.
> 
> ROAST


Subbed... Will definitely be checking back!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## roastchicken (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



If you spill any of that coffee in here your out bro!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 4, 2010)

Not my proudest bodypart but definetely improved lately, not the clearest image, might get one after lower today.


----------



## coolazice (Sep 4, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Not my proudest bodypart but definitely improved lately, not the clearest image, might get one after lower today.


 They're definitely nothing to be ashamed of either!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Not my proudest bodypart but definetely improved lately, not the clearest image, might get one after lower today.


 
cute lil' bobbysocks! aww . . . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> If you spill any of that coffee in here your out bro!


 I'm never out i'm alway in my knigglet


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 4, 2010)

I reckon my levels (of what?) are fucked up. I just want to fuck anything right now ,coupled with some seriously unsociable moods and headaches. Angry LHJO whilst posting.

Week 10 starts monday 

I always squat in a pair of lil' whiteys ,i use them to clean up my post WO JO!! GYCH


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 5, 2010)

Absolutely destroyed my legs yesterday, DOMS are wicked.

A. OLY Back Squats, 10 sets, 5 reps, 41X0 Tempo, 90s RI

B1. DB Walking Lunges, 3 sets, 12 reps per leg, 10s RI
B2. 1,1/4 rep Barbell Cyclist Squats, 3 sets, Failure, 60s RI

R


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 6, 2010)

Love the thread mate and think your making a massive change all over, keep it up buddy.
Well done maybe one of these days ill be doing as well. Im going to stick some test susp. in on my cycle of test c,deca to give it a boost or i might just add it to the cycle of test,trene im finishing off soon. Anyway well done mate.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 8, 2010)

update 9 weeks - shoulders feel like theyre coming up a bit.

The winny has had an effect , feel a bit drier and strength is having a little surge.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 14, 2010)

Last 2 weeks started today.

Increased Test P dose to 250mg EOD
Increased Tren dose to 225mg EOD

Just experimenting now to try and find my top end tren dose and to see what happens really will be increasing the test just to keep things balanced.Might pop it up some more..

Total should come to 2362.5mg/week now.

ROAST


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 15, 2010)

WOOODDDD! 

Dose increase has caused some welcome side effects wish i fucking ran it that high from day1 would've been fcking expensive mind. Optimum dose for me is likely to be about 300mg Test p and the trenA could probably go to about 250mg EOD although i have had some cracking headaches today more likely due to dehydration and loading on creatine ready for the dreaded PCT.

Also i had a sports massage today FUCK ME the pian, i turned into a 12 yearold girl for about 35 minutes. i recommend one of these for anyone who has been pounding there legs for a time, it has made me feel amazing. gonna keep this habit. Good pain.

On a side note i would be interested to see a log whwere somebody was administering similiar compounds/doses except using an ED dosing schedule

R


----------



## cbohning (Sep 16, 2010)

just found this post awsome gains!! how did cycle turn out? were winstrol injects painful??


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 16, 2010)

cbohning said:


> just found this post awsome gains!! how did cycle turn out? were winstrol injects painful??



I still have a week and half to run, so about 6 injects.

I been pinning the winny in ma tris and delts with a 5/8" slin pin and its not so bad ,a little stiff for day or so after but nothing to cry about.

I've seen about 13-14kg LBM increase with little to no fat gain, i will wrap the log up soon with some pics and notes. i haven't actually included a before pic so once thats up next to my final week 12 pic there should be some real visual gains to see.

ROAST


----------



## coolazice (Sep 16, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> I still have a week and half to run, so about 6 injects.
> 
> I been pinning the winny in ma tris and delts with a 5/8" slin pin and its not so bad ,a little stiff for day or so after but nothing to cry about.
> 
> ...


So far it sounds like a really productive cycle! Looking forward to the notes and before/afters.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 19, 2010)

11 weeks - one week left/4 injects


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2010)

the Marquis advises RC to extend this gears abuser by another 4-20 weeks


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 19, 2010)

i've been contemplating extending by 2 weeks so that the tren can leave the system first but then the mast will go to  ,and the winny. so it would just be loads of test p for like 2 weeeks 

what does the marquis think?

btw one of you clean thread motherfuckers turned me onto POF that shit is the BOMB ,poontang allover they can't get enough of ol'roasties ultra jerked desiribility juice!

ROAST


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking really good mate, congrats on all points.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 20, 2010)

some more shots for you vicadent poppin, methylated spirit swillin, tobacco chewin, suppository collectors!  

RC


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2010)

CT said:


> How painful are those injections? I've been told that of all AAS those are the worst???


 I have pinned a suspension winny blend= OUCH!


----------



## goldsgymdude (Sep 20, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> 11 weeks - one week left/4 injects


 Man, looking good there.  Just got my 5 vials of pfp250 and ready to pin myself.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

Before AND After 14 weeks of Test Prop and Tren Ace (plus some other goodies).

Week1 195lbs/88kg @ 10.2% bf
Week 14 215lbs/98kg @ 9% bf


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

To say i am happy with this cycle is an understatement, i have cruised at maintenance calories for most of the cycle except the first few weeks when i put the majority of my weight on , from then on it was just a case of droppin bf and increasing lean mass. I definitely enjoyed the extra 2 weeks on, my composition excelled when i increased my tren , next run will be 150mg ED for sure..

Massive props to DW @ GenXXL for supplying the PFP250 the shit is the real deal. 

The current old BD line is good to go i used their test p and tren a from week 1-4 and week 12-14. 

Suspension was a great idea and solid base to kick a cycle of , going with drol however next time round as i am set on getting down to 6-7 before next cycle in jan/feb 2011.

Anyone got any q's bout any gear or pins/needles site injections, side effects, sleep patterns whatever holla at me this thread needs to stay alive.. 

I have another couple of injections to finish off doing 250mg prop/225 tren EOD until sunday then load up a bit of HCG then jump into Clomid therapy 100/50/50/50 halving the aromasin and i've dropped the prami now...

ROAST


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

thats a beasting cycle results man


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

You have to get into context the fact that i had loast a lot of weight and lbm before i cycled so there was a massive weight gain rebound from calories alone then when you include anabolics the effect was compounded.. i won't ever let myself get that small off cycle , i'm just learning constantly about tweaking the diet and walking that fine line between fatloss and muscle wastage!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

that makes some sense  . . sounds like you got shit dialed in though mate . . 

 . . Gears!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2010)

ROAST, very impressive results off a 14 week program bro.  You got your shit together man. 


/V


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

cheers guys so happy right now...just got to be carefull the eal results will show after i've run clomid and sufferd a month or two of low test..


----------



## bassonjigs (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, awesome post! Great to see your results!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> cheers guys so happy right now...just got to be carefull the eal results will show after i've run clomid and sufferd a month or two of low test..


 
why not just cruise on low-dose test for 10-12 weeks


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm only 24 capt'n ! cruise and blast is a long way off for me i'll leave it to the old timers and the wannabe pros round here!! i wanna make sure my boys are fully functioning before i jump back on the galleon for another voyage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

true man, I wouldnt either at 24 . .  Im an old boy


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

is it me or do you have the power of suggestion? suddenly considering allsorts of mega-jerked-cruising-nontanned-desirable-antics....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> is it me or do you have the power of suggestion? suddenly considering allsorts of mega-jerked-cruising-nontanned-desirable-antics....


 
Well I just suggested you didnt, but was thinking you should . . .

 . . . order some mel-II to simulate the tannedness and see how you go


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> is it me or do you have the power of suggestion? suddenly considering allsorts of mega-jerked-cruising-nontanned-desirable-antics....


 It might just be you, and yor semi-jerked status


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> semi-jerked status



keeping my feet on the ground.. and there i was walking around thinking i was jay cutler all this time..


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 7, 2010)

You look GREAT Homey ! IRIE !!!!!!!! Outstand'n work


Peace and Love


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> You look GREAT Homey ! IRIE !!!!!!!! Outstand'n work
> 
> 
> Peace and Love



Coming from you SMD that means a lot thanks!!!

R


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

TATOO ON FOREHEAD


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

dude totally jacked IMO ..awesome man i hope i have half results u do ! did u do any cardio


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 8, 2010)

No cardio at all...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> No cardio at all...


 
jfc I hate c unts who need no cardio


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 8, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> jfc I hate c unts who need no cardio


 i agree i have to have cardio as well


----------



## goldsgymdude (Oct 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Before AND After 14 weeks of Test Prop and Tren Ace (plus some other goodies).
> 
> Week1 195lbs/88kg @ 10.2% bf
> Week 14 215lbs/98kg @ 9% bf


 
Hey roast....very impressive results. I really like the PFP250 myself,
but I'm pinning 1.5cc ED, mainly to get the Test to 1000mg a week, and
bolster up the Tren to 784mg a week. A bit high for the Mast, but, shouldn't
be much of an issue. After 3 weeks, even w/bf, I am noticing changes. Tightness in the abs, and stomach less pronouced.  

I made the mistake of pinning my calves one day, I figured that if I have 19" ones, with all that muscle, it wouldn't be an issue...and that was a big mistake for me. You would of thought I was a cripple barely able to walk. I also started getting the 'test flu' symptoms, which a bed rest took care of.

In your opinion, should I pin ED or EOD?


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 8, 2010)

If you can handle rotating sites ,do ED because you'll have much more stable levels..

I dd my last shot today and the day before last i injected 3mls of tren ace and 2.5mls of test p i have a golf ball size bruise on my vastus lateralis so painful the tren seemed to bruise me easily..meh justa side note


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> keeping my feet on the ground.. and there i was walking around thinking i was jay cutler all this time..


 Keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars


----------



## Doublewide (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesus man, you've put on a ton of good solid lean muscle. this is what hard work and dedication gets you. i hate seeing people complain about their gear but they dont put the time in in the kitchen or gym... your an example of what hard work can do bro!!


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 9, 2010)

Deeeeeeeeeeamn....mutha trucka!  whew....that's all I gotta say about this thread.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 9, 2010)

great log mate, your results are outstanding u look like uve put on qaulity amounts of lbm...looking great


----------



## goldsgymdude (Oct 9, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> If you can handle rotating sites ,do ED because you'll have much more stable levels..
> 
> I dd my last shot today and the day before last i injected 3mls of tren ace and 2.5mls of test p i have a golf ball size bruise on my vastus lateralis so painful the tren seemed to bruise me easily..meh justa side note


 
Holy crap man, don't you think that's way too much per shot?  1.5 is about
all I could ever handle in one pin.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 10, 2010)

goldsgymdude said:


> Holy crap man, don't you think that's way too much per shot?  1.5 is about
> all I could ever handle in one pin.



I would do 2x 1.5 shots of tren in each leg and 1 shot of test p.


----------



## goldsgymdude (Oct 11, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> I would do 2x 1.5 shots of tren in each leg and 1 shot of test p.[/QUOTE
> 
> Was that an ED or EOD shot?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome results.

Any pictures of the wheels?  no homo


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 15, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Awesome results.
> 
> Any pictures of the wheels?  no homo



Didn't take any before shots of the legs but theres been some big changes most notably in the circumference of the thigh probably gained at least an inch on both legs plus increased vascularity particularly on rec fem and vmo areas, also got some nice cuts coming on the vastus lat.. 

I did a couple of squat programs over the course of the cycle including 4 weeks of GVT( 10x10, 60s RI ,41X0 tempo) 4 weeks of AGVT (outlined earlier in thread) and 4 weeks of 20 rep breathing squats..last week of cycle i completed 230lbs(102.5kg ish..) for a set of 20 squatting ass to grass NO DOUBT! 

I've picked up a bit of a strain in my rec fem/hip flexor on left leg so backed right off for the time being..

UPDATE: Extended to 16 weeks for a few reasons. Firstly to let the tren clear and secondly to use up the last couple of amps of prop i have...Jumped to 300mg Test P EOD. Got a few jabs left then its finally time to run PCT.  Don't want to come off BUT i have akiller cycle planned for jan/feb so need to jump on the PCT soon or i'll just be pushing my next cycle further back.

Roast


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 15, 2010)

Also should be grabbing some HGH to start running in a few weeks..going for 6 months @ 4ius Mon-Fri with weekends off..planning on running the GH over PCT and throughout next cycle. Watch this space...Next cycle is going to be :

HGH 4 ius 5 days/week
Syntrop Oxymetholone 100mg/day 1-4 weeks
Asia Pharma Test Cyp (FDA Approved LMFAO) 1gram/week 12 weeks
Masteron 150mg ED 1-12
Tren A 150mg ED 5-12

Running the usually ancillaries and clomid therapy anybody got comments oon this little beauty of a stack? any obvious problems i'm missing>?

R


----------



## coolazice (Oct 15, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Before AND After 14 weeks of Test Prop and Tren Ace (plus some other goodies).
> 
> Week1 195lbs/88kg @ 10.2% bf
> Week 14 215lbs/98kg @ 9% bf


 
Damn dude, you blew the f#ck up!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 21, 2010)

Update - coming into 4th week of PCT

98.6kg and feeling leaner and looking it too i hope..strength has backed right off and energy levels are right down. Libido is fucked but got some puregear viagra to help with the next few weeks. Gonna run 2 more weeks of pct for 5 in total.

20mg nolva ed
12.5mg aromasin ed
5iu hgh 5on2off
160mcg clen 2weeks on 2weeks off (running 4 cycles)
toying with Ephedrine in between clen cycles

Happy so far

Roast


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

that hGh should help with the pct, yeah?


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 21, 2010)

My hopes are that the gh should contribute to holding me in an anabolic state, I'm a big believer in clen and its anti-catabolic properies, I've always held the most gains when cycling clen post-aas..

Roast


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice work RC. Got a question. I believe you mentioned strength has decreased since PCT. How much of your strength from the cycle did you keep, by percentage if you can? It looks like you kept pretty much everything you gained, which is awesome!


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 21, 2010)

Only time will tell on the size gains,bear in mind it has only been 3-4 weeks since my last pin. I plan on cycling on and off for the next few years as long as circumstances allow it.

5% at most decrease however I am suffering more on the lower body compound lifts.

Roast


----------

